# Retroflag Gpi - Banana Pi Zero?



## Hephaestus (Aug 3, 2019)

I am really interested in the Retroflag Gpi, because of its great price and build quality, but it only officially supports the Raspberry Pi Zero, which is not all that powerful, even for SNES games.
The Banana Pi Zero works with it, but the inputs do not register.
Anyone here have any idea how to fix that?


----------



## thimslugga (Aug 6, 2019)

This is something I have been pondering myself. After seeing your post, I bit the bullet and ordered a Banana Pi M2 Zero from aliexpress. Once it arrives, I should be able to get it working. It'll probably take 2-3 weeks for it to arrive.


----------



## Hephaestus (Aug 6, 2019)

thimslugga said:


> This is something I have been pondering myself. After seeing your post, I bit the bullet and ordered a Banana Pi M2 Zero from aliexpress. Once it arrives, I should be able to get it working. It'll probably take 2-3 weeks for it to arrive.


That would be amazing!
The Pi Zero is sadly not quite up to the task of SNES Emulation and every little bit of performance helps.
I spoke to the Retroflag Gpi support and they only said that its a "Driver Issue".


----------



## Jmcfsu13 (Aug 11, 2019)

How did you get the video to work on the gpi screen? Also are you running retrorange?


----------



## Hephaestus (Aug 11, 2019)

Jmcfsu13 said:


> How did you get the video to work on the gpi screen? Also are you running retrorange?


I havent got my Banana Pi Zero, yet and i am guessing neither has @thimslugga .
I, in fact, dont even have a Gpi, yet, since no shops have here have received their shipment of the second production-run, yet.
Still waiting patiently.


----------



## littlehui (Oct 25, 2019)

How did you get the video to work on the gpi screen? Also are you running retrorange?


----------



## kasrel (Nov 24, 2019)

If you guys could continue investigating the input issue and let me know how you solved it, I would be very grateful. I am trying to tackle this very issue 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



kasrel said:


> If you guys could continue investigating the input issue and let me know how you solved it, I would be very grateful. I am trying to tackle this very issue


I was also wondering your thoughts on how the heat from the banana Pi zero processor would stand up inside the case? I have read that they do get quite hot when run under pressure. I know that there isn’t a lot of space inside the case for any kind of cooling setup...


----------



## KMS (Jan 1, 2020)

it isn't working on retroflag gpi case, i tried but even can't get signal...


----------



## Hephaestus (Jan 1, 2020)

KMS said:


> it isn't working on retroflag gpi case, i tried but even can't get signal...



Yeah, it was proven to be genuinely impossible.
The Youtuber "ETA Prime" is full of shit.


----------

